# Nutrixxion 4Fun Team 2014



## steffen-hsk (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer ist zum ersten mal dabei 2014 ? RR oder MTB ?

Hat  jemand Erfahrungen oder Eindrücke aus 2013 ?


----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2013)

Nutrixxion 4Fun Team - Erfahrungen/Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (15. Oktober 2013)

Hm, keine Ahnung, was genau Du wissen willst. Aber könnte da Fragen evtl. für Dich beantworten lassen 

Mein subjektive Gefühl ist da immer noch, das der Focus immer noch sehr auf dem Rennrad Pro Team liegt, von den MTB´lern lese ich jetzt auch bei Facebook nur sporadisch was auf der Seite, es sei denn, die Fahrer liefern genügend Infos.


----------



## dackmo (15. Oktober 2013)

Sponsern die dann eigentlich auch etwas, wie z.B Startgebühren, Leistungstest oder so? Oder muss man nur das Starterkit erwerben und freut sich über die Teamzugehörigkeit?


----------



## viper400 (16. Oktober 2013)

Was wollt ihr denn so wissen  ??

Gut, ob was gesponsort wird...das scheint wohl immer das wichtigste zu sein;-) Kann ich mit nö, nicht direkt beantworten.Aber !!!! Es gibt das ein oder andere schmankerl.
Es ist kein Geheimniss , das es ein Hobbyteam ist.Deshalb wird auch nicht in dem Masse gesponsort wie bei anderen.Es wird aber auch keine grosse Gegenleistung verlangt,wenn ihr Rennen fahrt ist das nätürlich schön, aber ihr müsst nicht ! Alles ohne Leistungsdruck. Bei dem ein oder anderen Rennen gibt es vergünstigte konditionen, genau wie bei der LD ausserdem bekommt ihr ein vergünstigtes Starterpaket und ein Jahr Rabatt im Shop.!!!! Das ist doch auch was, oder??

Vielmehr als wie das ganze was bekomme ich umsonst ,ist doch die Gemeinschaft.Ich war dieses Jahr das erstemal dabei und fahre auch 2014 fürs Team, denn es hat einfach verdammt viel spass gemacht!! Angefangen von einer super Weihnachtsfeier bis zum Saisonabschluss am Langenberg...Alle MTB ler waren ein super Team , ob auf platz eins oder 300...

) 

Sonst noch wer 2014 dabei ??


----------



## curago (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mike.Hab heute bescheid bekommen das ich auch dabei bin.Nach 8 Monatiger Pause lief es dieses Jahr schon ganz gut. So kommen wir  etwas verspätet doch noch zu unserer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt Sehen uns dann in Dortmund.Freu mich riesig.


----------



## viper400 (17. Oktober 2013)

cool,  ich freue mich schon!


----------



## Honigblume (17. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## steffen-hsk (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jetzt 2014 auch zum ersten mal dabei und freu mich drauf...


----------



## viper400 (18. Oktober 2013)

ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht  ist ein netter lustiger Haufen.


----------



## Down-Hiller (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin nach 2013 auch wieder 2014 dabei! Wird bestimmt wieder Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunka (22. Oktober 2013)

Keiner braucht Angst zu haben, nicht dabei zu sein, es wird jeder genommen, denn das Team wird auf 200 Fahrer erweitert.


----------



## curago (30. Oktober 2013)

Weinachtsfeier ist auf den 11.01.2014 zum Teamtreffen umgeplant worden. Wer ist von euch auch dabei?


----------



## steffen-hsk (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin am 11.01. dabei, weiss nur noch nicht ob ich da auch übernachte (bis nach Dortmund sind es nur ca. 45 min. von mir) !


----------



## viper400 (30. Oktober 2013)

Na klar bin ich dabei  Fahre aber auch nach hause wobei die location schon geil ist ;-)


----------



## Twenty-1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand von Euch noch, schon oder zusätzlich die aktuelle Teamkleidung braucht/sucht... ich habe folgendes abzugeben:

1x KA-Team-Trikot, Gr. L
1x LA-Team-Trikot, Gr. L
1x Team-Bib, Gr. L
1x Handschuhe, Gr. 9,5 (OVP)
1x Schocken, Gr. 39-42
1x Abus Team-Helm, Gr. 54-58 cm
3x Trinkflasche, 800 ml

Alles Sachen sind sehr wenig (i.d.R. max 5x) getragen worden. Bei Interesse bitte eine kurze PN.

Gruß, Bernhard


----------



## BLAM (2. November 2013)

gunka schrieb:


> Keiner braucht Angst zu haben, nicht dabei zu sein, es wird jeder genommen, denn das Team wird auf 200 Fahrer erweitert.



Kommt nur mir das ganze kommerziell vor? Bekommt man eigentlich für Rennen support (Material, Startgeld etc), oder beschränkt es sich darauf, n grünes Hemd tragen zu dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (3. November 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Kommt nur mir das ganze kommerziell vor? Bekommt man eigentlich für Rennen support (Material, Startgeld etc), oder beschränkt es sich darauf, n grünes Hemd tragen zu dürfen?



Du hast es im Prinzip richtig erfasst. Du darfst das grüne Hemdchen und Hose tragen, bekommst diese aber zum Beginn der Saison inkl. ein paar Gels und Riegeln zum einem Teamfahrersonderpreis. Dazu bekommst Du ein Jahresabo der bikesport news und eine Mitgliedskarte, mit der Du die Nutrixxion-Produkte vergünstigt erwerben kannst. Und auf Events, die von XX (co-)gesponsort werden, also da, wo die auch mit einem Stand vertreten sind, darfst Du Deine Getränkefllaschen kostenlos auffüllen.
Material, Startgelder o.ä. gibt es (meines Wissens nach) nicht. 
Wie soll das auch finanziert werden, wenn das Team auf 200 Fahrer tatsächlich erweitert wird? Geht ja schließlich ums Geschäft


----------



## JanEbers (17. Januar 2014)

Heute noch nachträglich nachgerutscht ins Team..


----------

